# Slow West arrives on Blu-ray and DVD on July 7th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Academy Award® and Golden Globe® nominee Michael Fassbender(Best Supporting Actor, 12 Years a Slave, 2013) and Kodi Smit-McPhee (Let Me In, The Road), star in the gripping Western drama, Slow West, arriving on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD) and DVD (plus Digital) July 7 from Lionsgate Home Entertainment. Released theatrically by A24, Slow West also stars Ben Mendelsohn (Netflix's "Bloodline"), Caren Pistorius (The Most Fun You Can Have Dying) and Rory McCann (HBO's "Game of Thrones). The"slow-burning and simmering" (The Playlist) story of a boy headed west earned the World Cinema Grand Jury Prize: Dramatic award at the 2015 Sundance Film Festival. Featuring a "making of" featurette and deleted scenes, the Slow West Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $24.99 and $19.98, respectively.



In search of his fugitive girlfriend and her father, 16-year-old Jay (Smit-McPhee) heads west across the 19th-century American wilderness. Along the way, Jay meets Silas (Fassbender), a mysterious traveler who protects him from the savage and lawless elements. But is Silas really watching out for Jay...or is he tied to the band of desperados tracking them? Every step west brings Jay closer to the truth-leading to an epic, bullet-laced showdown in this quintessential Western.



BLU-RAY/DVD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"On Strange Land: Making Slow West" featurette
Deleted Scenes

*Subject to Change



CAST

Kodi Smit-McPhee - upcoming X-Men: Apocalypse, Dawn of the Planet of the Apes, Let Me In, The Road

Michael Fassbender - 12 Years a Slave, X-Men franchise, Shame

Ben Mendelsohn - Netflix's "Bloodline," The Dark Knight Rises, Mississippi Grind, Killing Them Softly

Caren Pistorius - The Most Fun You Can Have Dying, TV's "Offspring"

Rory McCann - HBO's "Game of Thrones," Hot Fuzz, Clash of the Titans



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2013

Title Copyright: Slow West © 2015 Slow West Film Limited, Slow West NZ Limited, Channel Four Television Corporation, The British Film Institute, New Zealand Film Commission. All Rights Reserved. Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Lions Gate Entertainment Inc. All Rights Reserved.

Type: Theatrical Release

Rating: R for violence and brief language

Genre:Western; Action/Adventure

Feature Run Time: 84 minutes

Blu-ray Closed Captioned: English SDH

DVD Closed Captioned: English

Subtitles:English and Spanish

Blu-ray Format: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (1.66:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (1.66:1)

Blu-ray Audio Status: English 5.1 DTS- HD Master Audio

DVD Audio Status: English 5.1 Dolby Digital​


----------

